# Tunnel Riders



## Bloodhowl (Sep 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnElH5LADgQ your thoughts?


----------



## Rhodri (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmm. I suppose it's worth bearing in mind that it's a kids movie. At least, it looks like a kids movie. It doesn't look too fantastic though. 

It'll probably make McDonald's some money on happy meal toys.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 9, 2011)

Tunnel snakes rule!


You think he'd at least wear a helmet.


----------



## BRN (Sep 9, 2011)

This seems to be going purely after the rule of cool like an extended edition of Ben10 or some shit. It won't do well.


----------



## Swift12 (Aug 23, 2013)

So, is this out already? I could not find it up for download anywhere. I quite like the designs.


----------

